# old pc refurbished , have i done the right thing?



## purecain (May 3, 2019)

I recently had new neighbours move in and they live underneath me, while redecorating they have seen through into my apartment and unfortunately ive heard a couple of people talking about having my door off when they see my cars not here(with the intention of relieving me of a few belongings).

this has prompted me to move as I dont fancy living next to these fantastic people. ^^ but thats taking some time...

Meanwhile ive had to look at what hardware I keep around me, and having a secondary pc is no longer viable.

So ive rebuilt my secondary pc and originally I was just going to sell it as it was without a cpu/gpu or psu...just case motherboard and memory.

The case is a Thermaltake lvl10 Battle Edition and is still in mint condition, and the motherboard's a high end Asus Maximus VI with 32gb's of Kingston Beast 4200mhz DDR3.

instead of just selling those on ebay for a measly sum ive instead rebuilt the pc from scratch and added my Thermaltake Toughpower PSU which I modded with a new corsair fan.
I've then bought a new cpu and gpu to add back in. An Intel 4790s and a 1660Ti.

i'm sat looking at it now and i'm pretty impressed with it tbh.

the only thing left to do is reinstall Windows. I also bought a WD 500gb SSD Blue(without the leds)

i'm going to get on and install windows, the question is, have I done the right thing???

is it worth selling?  or should I just put it in storage until ive moved and keep it as my secondary pc?

Heres a few pics of what it looks like, benchmarks to follow.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 3, 2019)

? Rent a pitbull  and a little yapper


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 3, 2019)

Get some deadbolts installed onto your door, maybe some CCTV and a dog that would bite their balls off if they broke in would ggo a long way also.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2019)

get someone to borrow your car, then sit in the dark with a 20 gauge pump action


----------



## phanbuey (May 3, 2019)

Rob them first.

A great offence (ha!) is the best defense.


----------



## purecain (May 3, 2019)

i'd usually of gone mental in the first place but I have a 4 1/2 yr prison sentence hanging over me and will be added to my next violent offence. I had a fight over money and the other guy got hurt badly. something I didnt intend to do either. but thats life... so now I cant just go out and slap them silly. I have to wait to be attacked or robbed. the dog is a good idea, but im about to move so not doable atm... thanks for the advice though.
what should I do with the secondary system. storage or ebay????

btw I bought 3ip camera's, one sits recording my car outside and the other two are in strategic places to catch people as they come in... I cant believe im having these problems though... all from some nosey piece of shit looking where he shouldn't...


----------



## phanbuey (May 3, 2019)

That is a sweet rig, I would honestly keep it...   Maybe part out and sell the hardware but keep the case.  That's a great case for LANS too because the more scuffed up and dusty it gets the more realistic it will look, and it still has a window for some bling.

Could go with a star-wars rebel theme with that too.  Very cool looking.


----------



## purecain (May 4, 2019)

@phanbuey - I know right, its designed for LAN's you can lock the drive bays and the door. Its a right bit of kit to be fair. Thermaltake lvl10, i'm sure it cost about £400 when I bought it. It was stupidly expensive... really good bit of kit though.
i'm going to sell the build on ebay or some such site but not before I install windows and get us some numbers.

I want to see how well the 1660ti does against my Titan V.... because I think were running in to the realms of diminishing gains aswell...


----------



## flmatter (May 4, 2019)

Get a maligator for your next place, just keep alot of chew toys around for it


----------



## phanbuey (May 4, 2019)

purecain said:


> @phanbuey - I know right, its designed for LAN's you can lock the drive bays and the door. Its a right bit of kit to be fair. Thermaltake lvl10, i'm sure it cost about £400 when I bought it. It was stupidly expensive... really good bit of kit though.
> i'm going to sell the build on ebay or some such site but not before I install windows and get us some numbers.
> 
> I want to see how well the 1660ti does against my Titan V.... because I think were running in to the realms of diminishing gains aswell...



I would put that build in a £60 corsiar case (and sell it for just as much on ebay) and keep that level 10 for a custom project down the line.  Build looks clean AF - and you know when you looked and hesitated that you prolly shouldnt sell it.

Throw a poll up let's see what the peeps think


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2019)

You did good rebuilding. In 2016 i brought a 754 rig back to life as a office machine from a curb

Just dont show the rig off on social media or to friends.


----------



## Caring1 (May 4, 2019)

install a peephole camera in the door so you can record who is coming and going.
https://www.gadgetsspy.com/peephole-cameras/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 4, 2019)

Where in the UK are you from? these seem like scummy chavs who would indeed benefit from a good slap but Iunderstand your current predicament.


----------



## Prince Valiant (May 4, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> I would put that build in a £60 corsiar case (and sell it for just as much on ebay) and keep that level 10 for a custom project down the line.  Build looks clean AF - and you know when you looked and hesitated that you prolly shouldnt sell it.
> 
> Throw a poll up let's see what the peeps think


I agree, the case is definitely worth keeping.


----------



## Chomiq (May 4, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> I would put that build in a £60 corsiar case (and sell it for just as much on ebay) and keep that level 10 for a custom project down the line.  Build looks clean AF - and you know when you looked and hesitated that you prolly shouldnt sell it.
> 
> Throw a poll up let's see what the peeps think


Second that. Keep the case, sell parts with a cheapo case.


----------



## Vario (May 6, 2019)

Get a big mean dog and make sure they see you walking it around.
Play music while you are gone so they think you are home.
Get a CCTV setup, record it to the cloud or to a hidden pc so that doesn't get ganked too.
Gangsterville Kingdom location.  Sounds about right.


----------



## purecain (May 9, 2019)

@[U]NdMk2o1o[/U] - i'm in Doncaster atm... never had a problem before I couldn't sort myself... then kidney stones happened and ive been out of it. i'm just starting to put my weight back on... their chance to rob me has come and gone. my first dog looked like that @flmatter.
@Caring1 I have 3 cameras set up. one in my car on the dash on motion detect. one in my window catching anyone who passes and one in my living room for Can did camera moment as they come through the door.... The one inside my living room immediately emails me if theres movement....
i'll be back on top of my situation soon. I cant believe whats just gone on to be fair. cheeky f@ckers!!!!

I changed the power wiring to match current trends... looks better... although still not pulled the wires through to make everything look as tidy as possible... I may need to recover some of the wiring with electrical tape...

I think I will put it in another case... i'll see if it sells first... a reseller might catch on to what is here and buy it....

ps. the 4790s arrived and wouldn't initialise... I was certain i'd installed the last bios made available for this board... either that or a dead cpu. ive got to wait until a Pentium turns up tomorrow to update the bios.  turns out you cant use crash free bios on this one upgrade due to the microcode involved.... doh!!!!!!!!!    (echoes...… and echoes)


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 9, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Rob them first.
> 
> A great offence (ha!) is the best defense.


Let's not offer a criminal act as a solution to such a problem.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 9, 2019)

is there no chance of befriending the people ?, a lot of people say stuff without a true meaning thinking there not being heard. id keep the pc it looks the bizzy mate. charl.


----------



## phanbuey (May 9, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Let's not offer a criminal act as a solution to such a problem.



Good point - for anyone that was unclear: that was NOT a serious post.  It was a joke with a Dad joke attached.  I don't condone robbing people.


----------



## Vario (May 9, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> is there no chance of befriending the people ?, a lot of people say stuff without a true meaning thinking there not being heard. id keep the pc it looks the bizzy mate. charl.


Generally if you befriend scum bags, they will still screw you over later.  Only now they will screw you worse.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 9, 2019)

thats a sad outlook mate, theres good in most folk but sometimes you have to try and find it. ive found  first impressions are not the best to judge who or what somebody is only time will tell.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 9, 2019)

You don't have to hurt anybody, all you have to do is imply or make them think it is possible. Find out as much as you can about them, have some fun. OR move....................


----------



## R-T-B (May 9, 2019)

jaggerwild said:


> You don't have to hurt anybody, all you have to do is imply or make them think it is possible.



And all they have to do is imply that he threatened them, whether or not it was only "implied" cops are probably not going to look kindly on someone with a criminal record making even veiled violent threats.

I think in your case, even fake implying that is a bad idea.  I do hope you can find better circumstances soon.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 9, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> It was a joke with a Dad joke attached.


It's hard to tell sometimes. TY for making that clear.


----------



## advanced3 (May 9, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> thats a sad outlook mate, theres good in most folk but sometimes you have to try and find it. ive found  first impressions are not the best to judge who or what somebody is only time will tell.



Then you learn to always go with your first instinct.


----------



## purecain (May 10, 2019)

ok we got problems... 

first off the Pentium I bought still needed bios flashback to get it to work. 

bios flashback worked and pc booted, only now does not display video using the nvidia 1660ti. 

I am given Q-code error A3 
I only have a 4k monitor with hdmi as im no longer working fixing pc's I dont have all the old stock to fall back on. 

so what to do. buy an old gpu and monitor.....? surely not....

im at a complete loss... should I try install windows blind. I cant get my head around this one. surely they have a bios that works with hdmi ffs....


----------



## phanbuey (May 10, 2019)

just use a tv?

HDMI should work it might just be the 4k monitor?


----------



## purecain (May 10, 2019)

@phanbuey - yeah thats what ive tried. doesnt work.... im getting no video.... although can hear the pc post... I cant see whats happening as no signal is reaching the tv.


----------



## Caring1 (May 10, 2019)

purecain said:


> @phanbuey - yeah thats what ive tried. doesnt work.... im getting no video.... although can hear the pc post... I cant see whats happening as no signal is reaching the tv.


Is the TV's input set to HDMI?


----------



## Splinterdog (May 10, 2019)

That case is definitely a keeper, mate.


----------



## purecain (May 10, 2019)

well im going to try and flash another bios. then try again. pretty disappointed theres no video. i'll try the onboard hdmi as thats my last attempt before giving it up for a couple of weeks.. 
reinstalled the 4790s after flashing the latest bios. same error as the Pentium A2... basically this is supposed to mean everything is fine. but without a video signal how can I set up the bios or install the os… 
its sent me round the bend, not to mention the fact I wasted money trying to sort it out. off to sulk....lol


----------



## E-Bear (May 30, 2019)

tigger said:


> get someone to borrow your car, then sit in the dark with a 20 gauge pump action


Why not a 12 with salt cartridges?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 30, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Why not a 12 with salt cartridges?


Ahmmm UK Gun Laws............not like US gunlack ofcontrol


----------



## E-Bear (May 30, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Ahmmm UK Gun Laws............not like US gunlack ofcontrol


Don't know I'm Canadian


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 30, 2019)

But back on topic...


purecain said:


> well im going to try and flash another bios. then try again. pretty disappointed theres no video.


Have you tried a PCI video card(if you have one, or have access to one)?


----------



## aQi (May 30, 2019)

I was hoping you put a 4790k in that but not bad though. You made glory out of it anyway. Btw did you manage to get the ram on highest speed ?

P.S get a pitpull dog too


----------



## MrPerforations (Jun 3, 2019)

I have to have two pc as I don't do pay before you use main stream propaganda and need to keep up with jay, nexus and linus at all times.
insurance is a good idea, last quote I got was only about £150 for a year.
that case does look awesome.
cant help with your problem as I don't know, sorry.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 3, 2019)

Let's keep thread on topic.
Stop giving out, possibly, illegal and/or dangerous advice.
And, move on.

Thank You.


----------



## purecain (Jun 9, 2019)

im going to try and connect the pc with the hdmi cabnle I use for my main pc. if it doesnt work a that point i'll have to take it all apart... I'll get it working. im more interested in upgrading my rig with the x570 chipset and amd3000 series cpu. I may test the cpu with the x370 chipset to see if pcie4 makes any difference with my V100. thanks for all the help and advice. 
much appreciated.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 9, 2019)

i was burgled last summer.. i have a caravan  i  keep in the back garden.. we set off friday afternoon.. 

the next morning i am looking remotely at my security cameras from about 200 miles away i see a hooded figure in the back garden..

so basically i am watching my house about to be robbed.. i phone the cops they tell me i have phoned the wrong area i explain..

anyways i phone some relatives and set off back home.. when i get back i look at the recorded video.. its all on camera the little shit was in and out in less than 10 minutes.. 

he smashed the kitchen windows and climbed in.. when inside he took his hoody off and looked full frontal at a camera he didnt know was there.. 

he got nicked and i replaced all my downstairs windows with hammer proof poly-carbonate sheet..

my insurance.. f-cking useless i could not prove ownership of the stuff he nicked.. i cancelled the claim.. but this years renewal went up from £150 to £350.. crooks come in many guises.. he he..

trog


----------



## purecain (Jun 12, 2019)

The problem was human error, I was trying to use two pc's on one Sony Bravia. The solution came to me last night.

so I unplugged the hdmi connector out of my V100 and then placed it into the onboard intel HD 6000 hdmi connector on the back of the asus maximus extreme.

it booted immediately into the bios and within 30mins  I had windows installed and a 1660ti working.

the pc is pretty quick. I havnt even looked at trying to oc the 4790s and on a fresh install runs as quick as my 2700x on my main rig. 

what a sad day, asus have made it impossible to find a replacement 18-1 pin ROG_EXT cable. I am so angry at asus right now. ive been emailing them asking for a paid replacement for 2yrs. since I bought a front base for my new rig and it came with a faulty cable. I should of returned the product only instead I used the cable from my asus maximus extreme. now im looking to sell the pc on I need the cable to get the fron base working as it should. I just spoke with 3 different asus affiliates and all of them tried speaking down to me after miss understanding what I was asking for. so wait your not a business was the reply I kept getting. my emails have been ignored. does anyone have any numbers of anywhere I can buy one of these cables or have one made. 

im at a complete loss. I may make a new thread about this cable alone. i'm stuck without it. what to do?????


----------

